# London Meet 1st March (saturday night)



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Off you go Paul .


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Ah, see, Troy wants those extra Post counts


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Just noticed that my post count is approaching 1000....wow has the 6 months gone that quickly, must be something to do with owning a TT.... ;D

Re the meet......Maybe WAK, yourself and I could work out a route sometime ........ I haven't even started yet, as I've been too busy doing my accounts for the Christmas period.....  

Looks like I might need to be doing some overtime ASAP!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Howard, do you lean into the corners like that in your Audi.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Oh, you B*tch !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool , Troy has started this off, I just came over to post myself.

1st March Saturday Night 
Kick off time to be decided
Route to be decided.

I think it would be good to use this thread to judge interest, communicate and progress planning.
Then post a detailed thread once weve got details finalised.

I understand T7 is looking into the Audi place in front of the Ritz as providing some support, but they may not want to do anything late enough to make the roads fun for us.

PaulSTT if your happy to help then I'm sure we can come up with a stonking route.

I cant put too much time into this in the next 2 weeks, but after that I'm going to do a Saturday night run to visit some sites and look for photo and parking spots, If you have time, then let me know if you've covered some of the areas.

Some ideas of spots: -
Canary Wharf
Limehouse tunnel
Blackwall tunnel
Dartford tunnel and bridge!
Thames Barrier
Blackheath
Cutty Sark /Greenwich.
Dome, - is it nicely illuminated?

Any preferences to do the last ones again?
Big Wheel was impressive
Any new attendees may still want to visit some of the original spots.
St Pauls was one we could do again?

Any preferences for Start and End points?

Any prefered not to visit?
Rotherhide - Scares me its very narrow!

We need to pick everything with a view to comfortable parking, scenic stop points, toilets at least once at 2-3am and either an eating place or advise on bringing a picnic.
I think everyone is worried about their cars so if an Eating place is available in the silly hours the cars must be visible to be comfortable for everyone.

Hows this to start things off?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Couldn't you all just get on a open top bus and see the sights? Global warming and all that!

 LOL

Been meaning to visit again Wak but depends on the abdo girth if you know what I mean to the timing of the event. Put me as a maybe.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Way too far in advance to commit to. Another probable for me. :-/


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wow Wak, and you didn't even stop for a breath.

I'm in town most Saturday nights so I'll try and venture south. Theres a Scary thought


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm a 99% on this! but as u all know only make my mind up on the night ;D
comon u midlanders and northeners sign up ;D
Venture down to the smoke u wont regret it


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

No need to commit now, we need to get a route sorted, Even if we get a few together it'll be a laugh.

If we managed 12+trolley in a less than a weeks notice, I'm sure we can do at least a similar number on March 1st. 
There's at least one other blue trolley owner who may make it this time!  ;D

Any suggestions post here and we'll check them out.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi...Mr President...Oops i mean..wak



> There's at least one other blue trolley owner who may make it this time  ;D


urm....could this be my "trolley" or should i not flatter myself?

NickyB :-*

ere...Scotty.......look at me


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

sadly I can't make the 1st March...

I get married in bombay on the 21st feb and by the 1st I'm half way through my honeymoon in Vegas ! 

have fun.. girls & guys.... 

but count me in for the summer one after that.... 30th May / 2nd June......       

and howard as this is a sat nite.. you are sure to pick up a few fares on the way around


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Hi...Mr President...Oops i mean..wak
> 
> urm....could this be my "trolley" or should i not flatter myself?
> 
> ...


Oh How Cliche! :

you being a girly and any car that can carry a carrier bag is considered a trolley....no unfortunately not you, I wouldnt stoop so low. 

The trolley I'm refering to has on one occasion attacked me like a skud missile and has the initials A..Mad..Driver stuck on it!  ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey well done wak for


> i wouldnt stoop so low


But i'm afraid my TT will have many more uses than carrying carrier bags you know.

i thought you were referring to my Orion....as i do believe the average trolley has a bit more horse power than my Orion has at present ;D but will keep an eye out for those "marks" you said it had on it 

NickyB


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Okay, Okay - Yes he's talking about me, please less of the trolley!!

I like the sound of long hard 'Missile' 

I'll be there, come on Thorney, Join in!!

Cheers

hbk


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Okay, Okay - Yes he's talking about me, please less of the trolley!!
> 
> I like the sound of long hard 'Missile' Â
> 
> ...


Ahhh but yours is not blue! however you mentioned the owner of the afore-mentioned Skud missile!  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

PaulSTT, do you know if Bluewater is
A. accessible after hours at night, 
B. illuminated?

Could see it as being a nice stop point after the Dartford tunnel , top level parking and an earie parking spot if its illuminated at night.


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Bluewater has a cinema, just looked at the movie start times, the last show on Saturday this week start at 12:35 (sweet home alabama)

So I guess the car park will be open util 2:30. no schedules for the 1st march though.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Sundeep! Shame you won't be there though: 1st March is St David's day, and I was looking forward to you driving round with a bunch of daffs - or leeks - hanging out your window! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

cheers... but I will return for your the summer london night cruise....


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> The trolley I'm refering to has on one occasion attacked me like a skud missile and has the initials A..Mad..Driver stuck on it! Â  ;D


My ears are burning 

Trolley will be there this time or as its March 1st I might even be in the VXT ???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Congrats Sundeep - Bombay nights, AND Vegas! Wow that's going to be some honeymoon Â 8) Hope you keep your energy levels up!  We had a long weekend in a Scottish castle in Elgin, followed by two weeks in Barbados - bliss.

Some thoughts regarding the next London meet.

Bluewater is accessable and illuminated after dark (as is Lakeside) but, to be honest, there isn't much there after dark apart from the usual 'retail therapy' and food outlets. Of course there is the Dartford Bridge and tunnel, but I think it's all a bit too far away, I was thinking of keeping it more on a Central London sightseeing theme. However, Hi-tec Docklands and Canary Wharf have some great sights and also there are some very good roads and tunnels (around the city airport Â ) that we could 'exercise' our cars on. Thorney - the VXT would be ideal....) Then just across the river via the Blackwall tunnel there are some great historic areas - Greenwich, Greenwich park, Cutty sark, Royal Naval museum, Blackheath, Queens house etc etc. Unfortunately the Dome is not currently illuminated.......Docklands will certainly be 'quiet' late on a Saturday evening, we could then all move on through Greenwich and then up to London via the A2 which would only take 1/2 an hour or so. How does this sound?

NickyB - When are you collecting your TT, is it 03 the 1st of March.......if so.........


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good...

but although St Pauls, Lloyds building, Tower bridge were nice spots, I felt they were all a little too close and perhaps should have made longer routes to each.

Its prefereable to keep routes as straight as possible to avoid losing people and I'm a bit worried you have a lot of Greenwich and do they all have nightime illumination and parking. Picking a couple of good spots and allowing for a nice route between them is the challenge.....Cutty Sark would be fantastic if its lit up and accessible at night! 
i dunno about the rest as I've never seen them, but if they are very close it could get a bit tedious stop/starting.

Dartford tunnel and bridge were mentioned as I think T7 suggested it. but as you say its a bit far.

The other thought I had were the south bank, MI5 building and Thames barrier if either are good spots, I want to check them out.

Kind of appropriate as the Thames is creeping closer to my house at the moment! :-/

We have to do Blackwall (lets hope no maintenance) and limehouse tunnels and docklands, Canary wharf.
Even a drive past the Dome may be fun so long as we can get close enough!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sounds good , theres quite alot there already. I agree with Paul, Bluewater is a bit too far.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Wak, yep, agree with what you are saying.

So, how about myself working out the 'Docklands' part of the evening, then through the Blackwall, then two or three of the best spots around Greenwich, and then over to you WAK for the Southbank and the rest of the evening into Central London for some of the many other sights?

BTW, for any other southern based TT'ers who are collecting their car on the 1st ............. we'll slow down a bit for you to allow you to run your car in!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool, dont suppose we can do the City Airport runway at 3am? Â  ;D

Ok, I'll Check out some places in a few weeks and we'll work out a nice route between us.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Will do. And if anybody else has any suggestions, or any other ideas of places to visit (with easy parking for a 'hoon' load of TT's at one o'clock in the morning) please let us know


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Its prefereable to keep routes as straight as possible to avoid losing people


Ever thought about using PMR446 radios Â ;D Â I've got two which I could lend out - unfortunately, I've got a wedding reception to go to on the 1st March so Bunny and I won't be able to make it (again) Â 

I'll have to wait for the summer one.

Moley.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Moley - I have been thinking about those PMR radios - I think they would be very useful so if we could borrow a couple - (one for the lead TT and one for the minicabs at the back Â ) - that would be great Â 

May be we could try them out at the Kneesworth meet? Shame you can't make it on the 1st, the 30th was a great evening Â ;D

I haven't personally got a lot of time to do much, if any organisation, as I'm moving house, no less, in a few weeks. However, I'm quite happy to check out the Docklands area (as I work there) and report back at some time.

The other thing I was thinking of was ........ might it be a good idea to move the discussion of any final route plans over to IM .......... just in case? I'm sure John TTotal could handle the 'publicity' side of it 

Of course anybody interested in doing this meet, still post here, and sometime in the future someone could send out an IM with the final details ?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley - I have been thinking about those PMR radios - I think they would be very useful so if we could borrow a couple - (one for the lead TT and one for the minicabs at the back Â ) - that would be great Â


No problem.



> May be we could try them out at the Kneesworth meet?


I'll bring them with me - It'll be interesting what range you can get (I've not really tried them yet).



> Shame you can't make it on the 1st


Popular time for weddings ;D - by the way congrats Sundeep on your wedding.



> the 30th was a great evening Â ;D


Don't I know ;D

Moley.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi Paul



> NickyB - When are you collecting your TT, is it 03 the 1st of March.......if so.........


Oooooo i know, tempting....but here are the facts.

1. i am a girl (i think that one has finally been accepted) so i will need some time (ie more than 10 hours...as i will have had) to learn how to handle my new TThing

2, i can count the times on one hand that i have driven on London, so yes the slow driving would help, but only by letting me look at the sights 

3, i have had my mates aching to see it when i get it(green eyed monsters that they are : ) that it may mean that night is a "wet the baby's head" night with them all coming over for a curry and a spin (spin first....curry to follow.. Not the other way aroung  thinking on the interior)

4, as i said in point 1...i am a girl...which means i might change my mind on any of the above points ;D

so hold tight, will decide.......right at the last minute..that is....if i can find something to wear....(JOKE)

thanks for thinking of me.
NickyB


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Hi Paul
> 
> Oooooo i know, tempting....but here are the facts.
> 
> 1. i am a girl (i think that one has finally been accepted) so i will need some time (ie more than 10 hours...as i will have had) to learn how to handle my new TThing


More than enough time. Main points:

1: 2 extra gears. 
2:The rear wheels are putting down power, same as the fronts. 
3: It's about 10 times quicker than an Orion
4: You have ABS.....
5: Need not really worry about any of the above as you'll be attracting too many admiring glances from passers by........ :



> I can count the times on one hand that i have driven on London, so yes the slow driving would help, but only by letting me look at the sights Â


Team PaulSTT/TTtotal/WAK will be in charge, no worries......



> I have had my mates aching to see it when i get it(green eyed monsters that they are : ) that it may mean that night is a "wet the baby's head" night with them all coming over for a curry and a spin (spin first....curry to follow.. Not the other way aroung  thinking on the interior)


Well ok, let you off on that one..... :



> As i said in point 1...i am a girl...which means i might change my mind on any of the above points ;D


  ;D  ;D  ;D Â :



> so hold tight, will decide.......right at the last minute..that is....if i can find something to wear....(JOKE)
> 
> thanks for thinking of me.
> NickyB


Whatever, whenever, enjoy your new TT, bet you can't wait Â 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I have had my mates aching to see it when i get it(green eyed monsters that they are ) that it may mean that night is a "wet the baby's head" night with them all coming over for a curry and a spin (spin first....curry to follow.. Not the other way aroung thinking on the interior)


Bring them along i got a spare seat ;D 8) :-* well 3 if u include the back


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Paul


> bet you can't wait 8)


no i can't mate, hopefully i'll start being a sensible human being then, and you'll get a whole worthwhile sentence from me!



> Bring them along i got a spare seat, well 3 if u include the back


 tee hee...have'nt got any friends with no legs ;D ;D or that would be mad enough to try and get in the back of a TT 

LOL
NickyB


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I understand T7 is looking into the Audi place in front of the Ritz as providing some support, but they may not want to do anything late enough to make the roads fun for us.


Will talk to Howard and let you know how keen they are!

My inputs:

I think going somewhere to eat first is a great idea - its the best way to get to meet people as it can be too cold to chat outside for hours...

I agree with WAK that a longer run might be better if it was straighforward in terms of directions - the only issue is that I dont know of any major route in/out or round town that isnt smothered in cameras.. anyone any suggestions?

I agree that it is best to distribute the final route on the night or IM it if people are going to miss the start...

And setting a provisional quaterly day of Saturday 31st May seems like a good idea - will post on calendar.

Louise

Sundeep : Congrats! Hope your intended is understanding/nocturnal!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

> Congrats Sundeep - Bombay nights, AND Vegas! Wow that's going to be some honeymoon Â 8) Hope you keep your energy levels up! Â  We had a long weekend in a Scottish castle in Elgin, followed by two weeks in Barbados - bliss.


cheers..... still trying out the honeymoon... ! Â :-/ (although she 'kepping' forgetting to apply for her US visa !.... (she's still on her Indian"needs a visa for everywhere"Passsport.. !) so if you see me on the 1st... don't ask Â ;D ;D



> Sundeep : Congrats! Hope your intended is understanding/nocturnal!


er.. I think she is.. : (although I better check that one on my 'how to survive a marriage book'.. Â ??? ) although she does have a few views on me & the tt forum... Â ;D

sounds like the 1st march events is going to be great, great organising again... Â  (now I really want to go !!!!)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> although she does have a few views on me & the tt forum... Â ;D


LOL! We must do a thread on that one day!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi All

Louise, I have a contact at the Audi Forum who I will speak to on Monday and see what he has to say and also I am speaking to 'Kevin Rose' on monday to do with something completely different (Watch this space) but I will also see what he has to say.

Cheers

Howard....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

HBK

Tell Audi to fund the event and we will carry their logos through out London!! ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

> HBK
> 
> Tell Audi to fund the event and we will carry their logos through out London!! Â ;D


LOL - threaten them and say we'll debadge the cars if they dont 

I'll be coming to this... I would of come to the last one - but I logged on about 3 hrs too late last time  I live like 15-20mins out of Marble Arch (when the roads are clear!)... 

Gonna be quite difficult to find anywhere big enough, at that time of night, for too many cars (to eat)... Central London is not the best for parking 

Oh, and expect there to be a LOT of traffic (depending on route)... A Saturday night in London is cwazy... Avoid Picadilly, Regent Street, Leicester Square, etc... AFAIK, the Audi place is in Picadilly isnt it...??

Shash.

PS - No offence to those who live South of the river, but I take it we wont be driving thru any 'dodgy' areas..?? I tend to stay away from South London/East London, due to what seems to be a relatively high carjacking/theft scene there! I know there is a lot of us, but all it takes is a few people with guns (as seems to be the upward trend nowadays! )... If we do the tunnels, etc, wouldnt we have to drive eastbound, then southbound?? As long as we stay on fast roads tho (when leaving central - not whilst in central!), everything should be fine


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Emmy, you are right, Saturday night even 1am is real busy still in oxford street.

On the 30th December we just drove down there no stopping, there was no traffic at all, a few busses but that was it!

Infact I was playing Ghosttown by the specials that night as it was dead on the roads. I dont think we will have a quiet night like that until the same day next year!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL I think we will be there on 30th Dec this year!

Re start point - to take account of the fact that Saturdays are busy much later, WAK and PaulSTT have been drafting a route which starts out of town and ends up doing central spots last - say after 3am. Realise that it won't be a ghost town even then but hey its no fun posing if theres noone to see you right?! If you have any requests on routing suggest you IM PaulSTT or WAK.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

*GREAT NEWS* ;D ;D

*I have spoken to Anne James @ the Audi Piccadilly Forum and they would be very happy for us to meet there in the evening, they would provide sandwiches/coffee (They would provide alcohol, but we will all be driving)*

*Please let me know asap if we can use this as a starting point and also I need to know the numbers attending*

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Great news Howard Â  The only difference would be that, as we would be starting from Central London, we would have to do the run we were planning 'in reverse' and drive *out* toward Docklands/A406/M25 (unless the Audi place is staying open late) ??. May be T7 Louise could get her Bluewater shopping trip in and a trip across the Dartford bridge as well Â 

Nothing has been planned yet, so we will base it around meeting up at Piccadilly first I think... Â [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Great work Howard - did you suggest we would be a great "focus group" if they could get hold of a V6 for us to take a look at? ;D ;D ;D

Any ideas on parking? Guess we won't be able to abandon TT's (and trolleys ) all over Piccadilly as we did at 3am... :-/

btw I still like the idea of a Bluewater meet! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

> *GREAT NEWS* ;D ;D
> 
> *I have spoken to Anne James @ the Audi Piccadilly Forum and they would be very happy for us to meet there in the evening, they would provide sandwiches/coffee (They would provide alcohol, but we will all be driving)*
> 
> ...


of all the meets to miss !!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Awesome Howard - but one thing - what time are they willing to stay until?! Just normal working hours? What time does the place close?! I thought it was circa 6pm?! (Maybe I'm wrong - never been there myself )

Shash.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Awesome Howard - but one thing - what time are they willing to stay until?! Â Just normal working hours? Â What time does the place close?! Â I thought it was circa 6pm?! Â (Maybe I'm wrong - never been there myself )
> 
> Shash.


Shash - they are so keen to have us that they will host at whatever time we say (Howard is obviously a smooth talker!).

Why dont we take 5 mins with Paul and WAK on Sat and talk route options.

L


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

This shounds great [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [

Count me in !

Damian


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Sundeep, you just crack me up ;D  ;D 

I have spoken to Louise and It'll be discussed on Saturday what's the earliest time we should meet there and then I will speak to Anne @ the A/Forum on Monday and confirm the booking.

I think this is something we cannot turn down.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I think this is something we cannot turn down.


Totally agree with Howard - this is the kind of support the TTOC should be getting from Audi (we will probably have more than Â£500K worth of motor on this meet!) We need to take them up on a generous offer like this. It sets a good precedent for future events too!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sounds great, but Saturday night parking is going to be shite.

We need to know what sort of times they could support us and what they recommend on parking!

Do they have any of their own? dont remember seeing any, can they cone part of the side street near them?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I'll ask the question in respect of parking tomorrow and post a reply....


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Count me in!! ;D


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi All

Once again, sorry I couldn't make the meeting over the weekend but some of you where going to discuss the 1st March..

I need to know if it's a YES to the Audi Forum as i need to speak to them tomorrow, please could you let me know the outcome..

Thanks

HOWARD


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hrm, as far as I recall we didnt discuss the 1st of March... But, depending on parking and times, I'd say we'd be up for it! 

Shash.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I'll ask the question in respect of parking tomorrow and post a reply....


What happenned to the 9th Jan then? Which tomorrow were you working to?  

1st March is still the plan.  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Howard - the consensus is YES we'd love to start the meet at the Audi Forum between 10pm and midnight on Sat 1st AS LONG as we can find somewhere to park. Maybe Audi might be able to suggest (& fund ;D) something...

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Gotta do a little route planning this weekend, any suggestions for photo opportunic stop points

(no, I dont know if opportunic is a real word but it sounds good!)  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Gotta do a little route planning this weekend, any suggestions for photo opportunic stop points
> 
> (no, I dont know if opportunic is a real word but it sounds good!) Â  ;D


WAK - Apart from the usual "TT(s) in front of" shots is there anywhere we can park up and get a photo of all the TT's from above?

for example behind the Excel centre there is a DLR footbridge over the dual carriageway - this spot is quiet but not v scenic...

The ideal shot would be of all the TTs crossing one of the London bridges taken from an elevated position... : I can see that as a cover photo!

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll consider it whilst out cruising!

However we could all practice our circus skills and a Human TTower made of TTowners with Princess T7 on TTop taking a piccy of the TT's may be an option.  ;D

Its all the trouble of a SATURDAY night...who suggested that then!  ;D But I'll do my best!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I'll consider it whilst out cruising!
> 
> However we could all practice our circus skills and a Human TTower made of TTowners with Princess T7 on TTop taking a piccy of the TT's may be an option.  ;D
> 
> Its all the trouble of a SATURDAY night...who suggested that then! Â  ;D Â But I'll do my best!


*LOL* ;D ;D ;D

(good job I'll be driving - that sort of suggestion always seems like a really great idea once you have a couple of drinks!)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Could someone confirm details about the Audi Forum, Saturday night is very busy are we going to use them or not? or Shall we start at our last spot?

I cant see how we'll be able to get a clear group together outside the Forum.

I think making our way to PaulSTT retail park for a stop and food would be good and I visited Canary Wharf on Friday.....its fookin fantastic you will love this stop point.

Had trouble finding anything new MI5 is a no go area but I may have a good spot for a high picture of TT's but it'll have to be later when parking will hopefully be better (2am) ? All the other nice spots will be crawling with people and no parking!

I am tempted to do the St Pauls, Lloyds building stops leaving out Tower Bridge as it'll give a chance for people to regroup after the Central London Traffic and there will be a lot of traffic...but nice slow posing speeds. That Pineapple building next to the Lloyds building is taking shape and looks amazing.

Then on for a longish hoon to Pauls retail Park, hopefully in time for some food and parking overseeing the cars. Pauls route which has the Cutty Sark and Canary Wharf and some fun roads. Did I mention Canary Warf is fantastic! 

Back to the City to the Millenium bridge and then either the London Eye or/and a wide bridge to park/photo and finish off on!

Going to try a few more places next weekend but its coming together nicely....just need to know about the Audi Forum.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

WAK - You are a star!

Talking to folks at the karting on Sat there was lots of interest there too... ;D what is the record for most cars at a regional meet - reckon we might be close!

I will confirm with Howard tomorrow where we are with the Audi Forum - I was hoping that they would be able to suggest (and fund ) parking to make it practical for folks to use it as a meeting point between 10 and midnight.... so will get back to you on that one.

The fall back of course is same place on Park Lane as last time.... ;D

Can't wait - shall we do a dry run on 1st Feb? ;D

(Princess) T7


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Dry Run? Possibly but cant do the 1st, maybe the 31st Jan.  ;D

Also thought that the big bus lane on the opposite side to Harrods could be a great start point to Meet!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I should be able to make this one..... drive down in the evening and drive back once we've finished ;D

Can someone post directions and a map preferably about how to get to London :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Dry Run? Possibly but cant do the 1st, maybe the 31st Jan. Â  ;D


let me know...

NuTTs - Just keep driving down the M1 until you start to see lots of TT's - then you're in London....


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi All

In respect of the Audi Forum - The only place to park and safest is going to be the 'NCP' behind the Ritz...I am going to speak to the Group booking office tomorrow and see if we can get a big discount to make it worth while.

The Forum only have one parking space or otherwise it's parking in the streets outside.

Anyone in Town on a late Saturday night to see how or not busy it is near the forum,circa 11pm.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

hmmmm, will you tell them we need up to 30 spaces reserved for next to nothing on a Saturday night for 1/2 an hour?  ;D

prepare yourself!  ;D

Maybe dont mention the 1/2hour bit!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hello everyone Â ;D

The plan started off with us meeting up at the Beckton retail park in Barking, then heading into London via high tech Docklands, through historical Greenwich and then onto the Â Central London sights via WAKs routing ending up at the Audi Forum. So it looks like we will be doing it the other way around now? If so, do we need to plan the outward route again (still to Beckton?) because by the time we arrive there it will be late and I'm not sure if the restaurants will still be open. Or are there any other plans/destinations being thought up? Â :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think the Audi Forum is not going to be viable as we want to go at a time they are normally closed and theres no parking so they dont get a photoshoot for themselves and we dont get to park'n'pose which is what its all about to me! Any updates on this?

Paul I rekon an early start and pose through London crowds then on to Bekton/Canary/Cutty Sark and then back to finish off somewhere sweet! 
We get a couple of limehouse hoons then!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

We certainly can't miss out on a Limehouse hoon -sounds like a cocktail!

I think parking in NCP does defeat the object  :-/ I wonder if we could 'park up' in the central square in Canary Wharf on the way back, would be good if the bars were open there (coffee's only of course ) not sure if they are open on Sat eve, most of the workers are strictly mon - fri 9-5!)

If our destination *was* to be the Beckton retail park, I think that there is a good chance that the restaurants will be open until at least 12:00 pm.

And then we could do a last run to the Millenium bridge and Bluewater (that's a photo shoot not to miss) for the brave - Louise might have to do some window shopping though at 2 am in the morning? 
I know that sometimes a repeat of a first event doesen't always work, but if we get anything like the turnout of the last one...... 8)

Any other ideas anybody?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I should have the NCP price tomorrow hopefully - and just a note, the A/Forum would open late (10.30/11pm) for us if required.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Went over to Beckton today for a quick lookaround. There only seems to be Mac D's or Pizza Hut, it's only open 'till 11:00 pm on a Sat eve though.. :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well if I'm gonna do a midnight 450+ mile roundtrip, I'm damn sure I'll need food ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys! Fret not about your tummies...

We have a couple of options at the moment....

#1 Meet 10 - 11.30pm Audi Forum - they have offered to open whatever time we want and to feed us. Given the generous offer and opportunity to set a precendent for Audi supported events this looks like the best option PROVIDED we can get enough cheap safe parking. Howard is onto this and will feedback soon. If this doesnt work out ...

#2 Start 10pm Becton - get there before 11 to get Pizza... ;D or...

#3 Start 11pm Park Lane and do Edgeware Road again...

Suggest we wait for the story on parking and then decide.... :-*

Louise


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I vote for Park Lane... Then do Edgware Road (food?), then maybe back towards Park Lane, Trafalgar Square, Picadilly (whether we go to the Audi Forum or not, we should do Picadilly - lotz of people!! ), back up Regent Street, Marylebone Road (if we cant do Oxford Street, which AFAIK is buses/taxis only), Park Lane, then south towards the river or over towards waterloo and the Eye... then off towards the Canary Wharf, or something...

Dunno, just making up a route in my head... Over to you Wak 

Shash.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Emmy - I agree with you, but it is just that we did those sights, last time. Just wanting to take a different route somehow, taking in Docklands (great for a photo shoot for the new club mag ) I must admit, I did enjoy that restaurant last time  just that parking was chaotic  Also like the idea of the Audi forum opening up for us too...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Shash - I'm pretty sure the boys have a route mapped out already.. and Oxford Street/Picadilly were cool! ;D

WAK/Paul - are you up for doing a dry run?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Could be Louise, I work at Docklands, so that's a bonus, what date, might have to go in the Pug or hitch a lift after work :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paul - think it would be good if you and WAK could do a dry run to figure out how both halves of the route fit together. I was just planning to tag along for the ride (also then at least 3 of us would have a vague idea of the route on the night!) ;D.

Not critical though....

L


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi

The person I need to speak to at NCP wasen't in today , hopefully back tomorrow .

I'll post the response asap

Cheers

Howard


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to go on this but really don't know if I can make the date. 
I'll go on the dry run though. I live in London so it's not exactly far.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Paul - think it would be good if you and WAK could do a dry run to figure out how both halves of the route fit together. I was just planning to tag along for the ride (also then at least 3 of us would have a vague idea of the route on the night!) Â ;D.
> 
> Not critical though....
> 
> L


Could do 1st or 2nd Feb, Paul do you want to hookup and do a dry run?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Wak,

1st of Feb looks ok for me at the moment. I could meet up with you in Beckton/Docklands somewhere, but I will probably be in the Peugeot. The 2nd is the Hertfordshire day meet, I'd like to try and make that meeting, in the TT 

Paul Â


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I can't make it to this one. I'm going to friends' engagement party. However, it's in Smithfields, so if you all fancy passing and tooting your horns I'll give you a wave. You could all shout out 'hi phil' and everyone would think I'm great.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

and i've just noticed that i've lost my sig pic ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Could do the 1st, only thing is the commute....will todays train derailment mean that London turns from treacle to porridge on a Friday night! :-/

Could any commuters let me know how things fair on Thursday! :-/


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I'd be up for this, providing I get my coil pack in time. Don't fancy doing it in the wife's ST24 (boy can that car depreciate!)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Could do 1st or 2nd Feb, Paul do you want to hookup and do a dry run?


WAK, Paul are we on for Saturday night then?

L


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Howard - any news on parking? ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think tomorrow was the preferred choice, but the weather looks very shite at the moment.

I'm thinking maybe next weekend would be better if tomorrow is still snowy!

waddya think?

If you are all willing then we could still do tomorrow but we should wait on the weather! :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Saturday during the day would be best for me, mid afternoon, after the gym at work........ 

Also dependant on the weather - if its still snowing and gritty everywhere, I think I'll be leaving the TT in the garage as last week I spent a whole day cleaning it Â :

WAK - will we be able to see you if you use WhiTTe?

DOH! Tomorrow is Friday ..... ? dry run on ...... Saturday ?? ....... it's late, i've been on nightshifts :-[


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm not keen on this weekend simply because of the scaremongering of the weather forcasters and transportation problems in London

Saturday daytimes are really shite for traffic and we cant take some of the streets that we would otherwise do at night!  ;D

How about doing this next weekend? :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmm weather not looking too clever although I'm sure the roads in central London will be ok - maybe we should see how much it melts/freezes today/tonight.... a dry run at night would make most sense so we can check likely traffic/parking levels....

Next weekend not good for me but don't let that stop you guys.... checking the route is the point of this.. (as well as going for a play!)

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Paul, I'm too girly to make a decision.

Its you call....I'm concerned about traffic and commuter chaos but could be persuaded to hit London at 11pm, probably a good start point being the bus lane opposite Harrods.

I'm pretty much doing the old route except at Tower Bridge we hook a left and head towards your route!

Weather may be better next week? :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree about this weekend, WAK. Until the weather clears up, and they sort out all the mess, the central line tube is down too.... I'm not going anywhere in the TT, nor the Peugeot if I can help it. I'm not due back to work until Friday the 7th, but then I'm at work on Sat the 8th and Sun the 9th, so I may be able to meet up with you after I finish at 7pm?

Hope to meet up on Saturday the 1st then.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK, we'll call off the dry run for another day. hopefully warmer at least! :-/


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

awww.... Stupid weather... it's been fine for a month, then JUST when we wanna do a dry run, it bloody snows (coulda been quite rich if I betted on it - who would have believed this a week ago!)! And at the end of January, no less! This weather is so messed up it's not even funny! 

Oh well...

Shash.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

weathers not so bad now!  :'(


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

lol... Well, if you all decide to go out (long shot?), lemme know!

Call me on my cell... (check privmsg Wak)

Thanks

Shash.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

ROTFL!!! ;D

Look on the bright side - we had the BEST time ever last time, and that was *without* a rehearsal so let's stick to the same formula...... ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

so what are you saying? tonight?

How about a midnight start?

Give me time to try and work out Pauls Route

Outside Harrods?

Who's up for it?

07900 226864 is my number!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

WAK - Thanks for the invite but I spent all day clearing out my office and building flat packs so I'm knackered!

In comparison I plan to have a very lazy afternoon before staying up all night on 1st March!!

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I guess breaking the record for the shortest time to organise a TTmeet is not going to be broken! 
:-/ :'(


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

WAK - I though Shash was still around....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> WAK - I though Shash was still around....


He's on standby, Gotta get 3-4 to make it a meet otherwise it just looks like 2 TT owners who happen to be following each other!  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL - so you've got the boys from the Guinness Book of Records on standby then.... ;D

As Events Coordinator I must say I'm dead impressed!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

If I'd seen this 1/2 hr ago...........then I'd have been in , but 2 glasses of wine and Manhunter on the TV , sorry.

Have fun if ya get taker ;D Wak et al


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> If I'd seen this 1/2 hr ago...........then I'd have been in , but 2 glasses of wine and Manhunter on the TV , sorry.
> 
> Have fun if ya get taker ;D Wak et al


Let Hal drive!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Troy is up for it, who else?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

sorry Wak just got in, dont think i'll make it down from here


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK, meeting Shash and Troy opposite Harrods at Midnight any one joining in can come along.....call if you are a bit late....07900 226864


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

WAK you star!!!! ;D

Have fun boys!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]

I'm shagged! goodnight!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I only just realised we forgot the Cutty Sark......Troy, Shash, niether of you mentioned this! :
DOH!

I cant believe we forgot that bloody big ship! :-/

off to bed now! I'm too tired! :'(


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

When You've seen one ship you've seen them all.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We went to Becton Retail park.....

Rekon this is the the place to get eats and start.

3 of us through london at Midnight and we still got split up.......45 min to get from Harrods to Trafalgar square in very very slow traffic wa not much fun!

Would certainly give John more time to pick up some mingers though!

I dont think the Forum or London is a good start point on a Saturday night we'll never be able to keep the group together.

Did Becton, Docklands, Mcdonalds, Canary Wharf...then got messed up and completely forgot to take the Black wall tunnel to the Cutty Sark....

Went into town to the Millenium Bridge and were completely shagged (well me and Troy were, Emmy is not human, Borg implants I think, he said he's was ready to carry on all night ) but maybe late London posing then the Big Wheel to finish off would have been next.

I think you need to define your route for us pictorially, do you have Autoroute? 
Logged

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TTroy225
TT Forum Established Member

UK TT Forum

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paul , 
The route was good although we strayed from the beaten track a couple of times, some good straight runs including some great chicanes . Trying to keep up with two chipped TT's was a handful (got it sideways on one occasion) Shash, can I get a witness. 
The A13 had too many cameras for my liking but don't ask Wak about that one. 
The only real problem we have is central London, the traffic was murder and trying to keep together with just three of us let alone twenty cars will be hard work.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi all,

Glad you enjoyed my little route - yes that Chicane is fun  Re camera's on the A13 - I think you'll find on my routing there is only one ..... but if you get back onto the A13 is like hollywood for camera numbers :'(

Pizza hut seems the best place to eat and start 

Shame you missed out the Blackwall Tunnel - you must do this   then it all changes into old London for Greenwich and the Cutty Sark. I still love looking at that ship even though I've seen it several times.

WAK - were you ok with the route up to Canary Wharf? I guess an autoroute map is the next move.

Just hope I'm not about to or actually moving house around the 1st of March ... :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The route to Canary Wharf was where we struggled I think yours came in from the London end, where we entered from the McDonalds end, luckily open at 2am and got a snack.

Very few toliet stops, gotta keep the girls dry on this one! Â  ;D

"Moving house" bugger that!  ;D you better be at this one!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Toilet stops are quite important me thinks especially with my weak bladder ( did I say that out loud) :-[ :-[


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Toilet stops are quite important me thinks especially with my weak bladder ( did I say that out loud) Â :-[ :-[


  you did   ;D  ;D

Probably made worse by getting it sideways on the chicane...... woops :-[

It's an interesting route, agreed? Can't wait for the 2nd part Waks routing into central London 

Canary Wharf is a photo opportunity 'must do' as well I think.

Blackwall Tunnel and the Cutty Sark are 'must do's' also, there are toilet stops here.

As for autorouting, I don't have the latest CD, plus I'm rather busy at the moment, so can U or WAK remember the route and get it autoroute plotted. I could do a final test run next weekend :-/ (I'll be in the area at work )


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Looking forward to the 1st now... ;D How are we fixed for meeting at the Forum/parking?

Howard - not sure you are monitoring this thread..will IM you in case..

L


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, I have been away from the forum for the last seven days......

I have just called NCP, they only have a min rate for 3 hours and I said that we will probally only need 2 hours, they promise to let me know by close of business tomorrow the cost, then we can decide if we are going there or not...

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

*Okay, I have just spoken to NCP, based on a min of 20 cars, they will charge us Â£10.00 per car (May be able to get this down to Â£8.00 for more cars - How Many?) to Park in the car park, personally for piece of mind that the cars are safe and all the cars are together for 2/2.5 hrs I think that it's worth it.

Please let me know asap if you want to start at the Forum at circa 10pm/11pm so I can liase with NCP and Audi Forum

Thanks

HOWARD*


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I thought we were meeting at Beckton at 10, I'm confused ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The plan I am working to is.................

Becton at 10pm for Pizza. possibly meet some others at 9 at Harrods to cruise to Becton.

Now we need to know if the Audi forum is a goer!

If they feed us then fine, if they will stay open late then maybe 9pm at the Forum..

Opinions needed now!
Personally parking my car outofsight and looking at the forum will interest me for 10 minutes and then I'll miss her...plus its a Tenner for probably no more than 30-50 minutes of parking......thats a families worth of Mcdonalds happy meals!

I'll continue planning and adjust times to suit opinion.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I'd have to agree with Wak. After our dry run the other week traffic on a saturday night is a real nightmare. Trying to negotiate many many TT's will be a real pain in the A**.
Apart from nibbly bits and drink (non alcohol) is the Forum putting on anything special? because I for one can visit them whenever. Saying that I don't want to sound negative and will go with the flow.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

The forum will stay open late, but for 30 mins, I personally think it's a waste of time, although the parking for 1 hour may only be Â£5.00? (not so many McDonalds).

So please post your opinions ASAP.

Cheers

HOWARD

PS: I will call the Forum 2morrow and let them know the thoughts so far.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Personaly I think it's a kind offer but we are better off not going down that path. :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I'm still planning on coming down for this! Since I'll probably be driving down for the Committee meeting, I might as well drive through London on the way back ;D

So since getting to the forum is near impossible for me normally, I would have liked to see it  BUT 30 minutes doesn't seem practical and a tenner for parking!!! wtf I can park for week in Leeds for that and still have enough change to feed me, the whippet and the pigeons!  :

If it can be arranged to add the Forum in somehow, then I'd appreciate it  If not then I guess it's tough on me!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

The feedback from everyone at the moment is slow, but how many do you think are attending so I can speak to the Forum.

Thanks

Howard


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I too would have liked to visit the forum - not somewhere I would normally get to (unless it's at 3am :).

However I agree that it's not likely that I would want to be there for more than an hour _unless they could sneak us a peek at a V6 _ (maybe they have a press/dealer briefing pack/video they could run through?).

So if we can get 1hr parking at Â£5 (or less  ) plus food and something new and exciting to discuss/look at at the forum then I think we should do it. If not we should hold their kind offer for the day they DO have a V6 for us!

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It's late and traffic really is a pig on Saturday nights, 9pm will be peak time for visitors and clubbers heading in. so I rekon leave the forum this time as everyone wants to, but the location/timing and costs are causing doubt!

I dont know of numbers but at least 5-10 are interested in the event even if PaulsTT is possibly doing a runner!  

:-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wak, please add me to the list of attendees. I'll probably be turning up with nutts after the committee meet that day.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

forum or showroom as we call em up here would be cool as my legs would need a stretch after my drive down ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Wak, please add me to the list of attendees. Â I'll probably be turning up with nutts after the committee meet that day.


Think there will be a posse coming fresh  from the committee meeting ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, not surprisingly, my vote is for meeting up at Bekton, eat and a chat, then a cruise with photostops through Docklands, Greenwich, wherever, finishing up in Central London later on in the evening to co-incide with the traffic easing off.

As for visiting the London Audi forum - It depends what we are trying to achieve. Are we looking at what is on display, or doing a publicity stunt for the TT club, or are we just out to have a bit of fun driving around (posing...) in our cars as we did last time? May be it would be best to do a visit to the forum during the day ?? I also think paying Â£10 for parking is just a bit expensive.

I'm still intending to go on the 1st of March, but at the moment I have a provisional house moving date of Monday the 24th of Feb. Judging by the amount of delays so far, I feel that the date might slip too near to the 1st of March :-/


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Wak

I am amazed that this time there only seems to be about 5 or 10 cars, I thought we where going to get more than 20 this time .

I will call the Forum tomorrow and cancel and thank them for the use of the room and we hope to be in touch at a later date.

Cheers

HOWARD

PS: If they get a V6 in, do you want to arrange a seperate get together during the day?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm hoping for a lot more Howard, 5-10 is just a guesstimate from the number of interested parties actually posted

I havent been counting really! :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I think 5 - 10 is a little light... :

I make it 20ish...

WAK
PaulS (no excuses!)
hbk
me
Troy
ccc
TTotal
Jonah
Thorney
HuTTers
NuTTs
ScoTTy
Shash
Sammers
Snaxo
Kop
PurpleTT
KCTT?
DXN?
phil?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just a minor update:- I have had to apply to the Press office at Canary Wharf to be able to Park and take pictures as its not allowed.

We'd be ok to drive through.....

Hopefully they'll write to me in the next few days!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Just a minor update:- I have had to apply to the Press office at Canary Wharf to be able to Park and take pictures as its not allowed.
> 
> We'd be ok to drive through.....
> 
> Hopefully they'll write to me in the next few days!


Hi Wak, Didn't know you were doing this Â  If we were to get 'official permission' this would be a great opportunity for a photo shoot (free parking as well Â )

I think if we were then to head on to some of 'Historic London' (Greenwich/Cutty Sark, as a contrast to Hi Tec Docklands) this would be enough for a good night out. Just hope we don't get stopped to often by the police looking for stinger missiles in our boots .... :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Wak, Didn't know you were doing this Â  If we were to get 'official permission' this would be a great opportunity for a photo shoot (free parking as well Â )
> 
> I think if we were then to head on to some of 'Historic London' (Greenwich/Cutty Sark, as a contrast to Hi Tec Docklands) this would be enough for a good night out. Just hope we don't get stopped to often by the police looking for stinger missiles in our boots .... :-/


What do you mean you didnt know I was doing this! 

Its your bleedin route! ya big goof!  ;D ;D

I'm working at getting a west end group to Beckton for pizza at 10 then all of your route, then back to the millenium bridge and ending at the london eye. ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Howdy all!

was wondering if any of you were up for coming over to Southend on 1st March Before you meet up at Beckton for the London meet, to see my newbie come into the world? [smiley=baby.gif]

I will need you at The Strawberry Fields Pub on the A127 for 3.30...its about 45 mins away from Beckton, but i would love to lead you all to Beckton after we have finished (about 5ish) so time for a cuppa ?? back at mine.

the local rag should be in attendance, so i am trying to get a good few people along.

so far

PaulSTT
Pgtt
Abi
SBJ
TTotal

have confirmed their attendance...with...
Vlastan
Scotty

in the wings waiting to confirm.

do IM me if you can make it, would be nice to meet you and i dol look forward to the fun times ahead with "Life with a TT" ;D

NickyB


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Hey Wak,

count me in too  

Regards

Adrian


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Checked out the milennium bridge yesterday..  pants! we aint stopping there! :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

pah... prefer tunnels anyway  ;D

Thanks for doing all this reseach WAK - how is the gherkin looking? good photo stop?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You can add me to the confirmed list.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> pah... prefer tunnels anyway Â  ;D
> 
> Thanks for doing all this reseach WAK - how is the gherkin looking? good photo stop?


Yup I think the gherkin on the way back should be good...and no congestion charge for us!


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

I won't be able to make this one. I'm off to India and don't return until the Saturday. I've a feeling I'll be asleep while you lot cruise :-((

Enjoy the fun!

Paul.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here is a northerner who will turn up


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

..............am trying to make it, that's if I don't get in a box and seal myself in in order to avoid the boxes around our flat.

Keep up the good planning - much appricated guys


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Details on my Web, links page: - http://www.wak-tt.com
and here

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1046167256


----------

